# over the air antenna (ota)



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

does anybody have any experience with ota for hd/digital tv and what do you think vs sat. box for basic tv channel viewing?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

It really depends on where you live, i.e. how many channels you get, your orientation to them, the distance and terrain, etc. I cut my cable TV service a couple years ago and went to an attic antenna and don't regret it for a minute. I get all the major networks (including sub channels) plus PBS, ION, ThisTv and some odds and ends, all in HD. Plus I can stream a lot of stuff directly from the networks... plus I can use a generic DVR (my HTPC) to record entire seasons of shows to watch while ffwing through commercials. And I *really* don't miss paying for all the crap on cable that I never watched. And for more streaming options you can get a Roku box or similar.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hpyjack2013 said:


> does anybody have any experience with ota for hd/digital tv and what do you think vs sat. box for basic tv channel viewing?


You are talking about something that has been around for what is going on now for around 60 years. What is it that you need to know about?

Really has not changed much in the way the signal is delivered from the Transmission point, to the receiver, other than it is now in the form of 1's & 0's in a Square wave, vs. an Analog Sine Wave.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

It's been about that long since I paid attention to it. I think I'm screwed any way. I live in a mountainous/hilly area. Punched my address into several websites and it doesn't look good. There is no local cable company to speak of. I currently have directv and was looking to get out from underneath them.
thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Post your information, from tvfool.com. There are free air satellite solutions out there BTW.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

*http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=46aed7401e7293*


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

first off, dont buy any antenna made by terk, lol.

if youre that remote, and hilly, your only legitimate option is one of the old school jobs with all the long arms. they work, work quite well actually, and dont cost an arm and a leg.

the bees knees set up for you would be that, on a remote controlled rotator, to allow you to dial in specific channels from different directions. 

just remember, if you go that route, to have the whole thing properly grounded/lightning proofed....ha ha.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hpyjack2013 said:


> *http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=46aed7401e7293*


An Antenna Direct DB8 with a Channel Master Cm-7777 or Cm-7778 pre-amp, and the antenna placed on a rotor, up above the roofline should work fine.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

gregzoll what would you think about the DB8e vs the DB8


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hpyjack2013 said:


> gregzoll what would you think about the DB8e vs the DB8


It does allow you multidirectional, without having to use a rotor, so that is a plus.

You will not need a separate VHF-hi, since the Db8 & e, both do Vhf 7-13, along with UHF. The only question is, what is the nearest highest object between you and the towers. There is a site that you can use for satellite aiming, that will tell you distance, and height of the nearest highest object, which can help you determine how high to go with this.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

that's my problem-I'm at the base of "sunset hill" depending on where satellite is I'd have to go up several hundred feet. You don't recall the name of the site do you?


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

This it:n2yo.com.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

how do you find out what channels use what satellites?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

hpyjack2013 said:


> how do you find out what channels use what satellites?


?????

Satellite channels? You need Dish or Direct TV

OTA....UHF/VHF antenna...in your case, a tall one. 

One advantage to HD OTA is that as long as you can get a signal, picture is good. Basically, it's all or nothing. 

I have OTA. I get about 64 digital channels. Of course, only about 8 of them are in English.


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Is it possible that some of the local channels won't use a satellite but just use antennas and repeaters


----------



## hpyjack2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks to all for your information, This project has been put on the back burner till spring-12" on snow on roof.(I don't get paid to crawl around on snowy roofs anymore).


----------

